# 2009 mantidforum calender



## Morpheus uk (Aug 31, 2008)

Is there gonna be one?

I would like to contribute some photos and plus i need a calender to keep track of when stuff becomes mature :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, we never had one. But umm, if someone has the time and resource, then it's quite a possibility.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 1, 2008)

We did that one year though?

People posted pics and people voted for them


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol i found it, just click on the mantidforum.net at the top left


----------



## Rick (Sep 1, 2008)

We did one for 08. Sitting here looking at it right now on my wall. No word on an 09.


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 1, 2008)

I'd get it


----------



## Giosan (Sep 1, 2008)

I'd buy it too!


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 1, 2008)

I want there to be a 09 calender!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 1, 2008)

Likewise


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 1, 2008)

me to


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 2, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> We did that one year though?People posted pics and people voted for them


Oh gosh, where was I?


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 2, 2008)

well you weren't here obviously  :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 2, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Oh gosh, where was I?


asia.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 9, 2008)

Any news on the subject?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 9, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Oh gosh, where was I?


  I didn't want to point it out, so I just waited for someone else too. ha ha

If you sign out of the forum and come back in, you can see where the write up is on the 2008 calander.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 9, 2008)

:lol: I just went out to check it out! and I gotta say, it was fun! I forgot how much fun and excitement went into everyone putting in their photos. It was nice to relook at it. I LOVE OUR FORUM! IT'S A GOOD PLACE TO GO!


----------

